# anyone use any kind of intercom/walkie talkie when kids transition to their own room?



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

So, my ds has always coslept, and we thought he'd be in his own room by the time he was 3 or so. Now he is 8 (!) and just now interested in sleeping in his own room. Great timing because we have a new baby coming soon. He wants a baby monitor in his room so he can tell us if he is scared or needs something, but they just don't seem to make 2 way baby monitors. I couldn't respond to him. Plus, I'm very pregnant and his room is on the other side of the house, so it would take me a few minutes to get there. Thought about a walkie talkie, but they are noisey and not meant to be pluged in all night. Do they make anything we could use? Any ideas?


----------



## jaidymama (Jun 18, 2005)

a friend suggested an ingenius idea for my lo who was too scared to get out of bed to come find me... and that was to get a plug in door bell... They sell them for around $20 at the hardware store. The push button can be glued or stuck on with self adhesive on the night stand, and the doorbell unit gets plugged into a regular outlet in the room where you are. Then at night if they need me I ring the door bell, and I can go to him. Ok, right... it doesn't solve the issue of being able to talk to one another. But it might be another option.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestion. We tried a few cheap intercoms but returned them all. They were like walkie-talkies-- staticy when not talking. I saw a few baby monitors out there that had a "talk-to-baby" feature but they were all around $150. I won one off eBay. It works pretty well (a little staticy--probably why it was on eBay but I got it for $9).


----------

